# drill chuck in tailstock



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

As a newbie turner I have a newbie question.

I have a Jet 1220vs lathe and just got a 1/2" drill chuck to put in the tailstock for drilling various things. The tailstock has a #2 morse taper, as does the drill chuck adapter. The chuck simply slides into the adapter and the adapter simply slides into the tailstock. 

I seated the chuck into the adapter with a sharp rap from a rubber mallet. That worked well. But the adapter has a little tendency to spin in the tailstock since the drilling operation doesn't really put a huge amount of friction on the tailstock like turning with the live center would. The tailstock is self-ejecting and it takes no effort or pressure at all to eject the chuck, unlike the live center.

Is it normal for the chuck to turn a little or can anyone suggest anything to get this thing to seat tight?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Termite,
It may be doing that now just because it's new. When I put my chuck in the tailstock, I don't rap it with anything. As soon as I start drilling, it may start to move a fraction of a rotation, then stops and stays put. The only time it will spin other than that is when using a larger forstner bit (say 2" or bigger) and the wood is very hard. Then I'll give it a rap with a rubber mallet. After drilling, I can't pull it out by hand, I have to retract the tailstock to eject it. If it continues, maybe you could scuff up the taper on the chuck adapter with some 100 grit emery cloth.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Make sure your tailstock quill is clean. If it's dirty or has shaving in it the morse taper won't seat properly. I often put one hand on the chuck as I feed the drill because I've had a quill slip like you are talking about. This has usually only happened on less expensive lathes or when I'm really pushing a drill.
You should back the drill out occasionally. If too many shavings get packed in the twisted grooves it can jam on you and will spin in the quill.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Glad to hear that I'm not doing this completely wrong. I do back the drill out to keep shavings from getting caught up in the bit.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a Jet 16/42 and my chuck also slips at times. So I back off on the feed or just hold the chuck in my hand, it doesn't take much to keep it from spining. Cleaning the oil out of the tailstock helps.

vince


----------



## jhelsel (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spinning adaptor*

I really think you have some wood dust, chips, or pitch in the #2 Morse taper socket. I have a #2 Morse taper reamer that I insert into the tail stock and rotate it slightly (by hand) to clean it up. I then use compressed air to finish removing any remaining dust. Using this method I never have to bummp the chuck into the socket with a mallet and it never spins.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The above mentioned is the best bet. Alot of industrial tool suppliers (Travers, MSC etc..) Will sell the taper cleaners


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Be aware that there is a difference between a taper cleaner and a taper reamer. I would not suggest using a reamer. This removes metal. You could easily throw off the alignment if you ream it very often. The reamers were designed to be used in a machine for accuracy.
A morse taper cleaner is a rubber tapered bar that has a mild abrasive on it to clean the taper without changing it's shape. There should also be a pretty good difference in price.


----------



## jhelsel (Jan 13, 2009)

*Reamer vs.cleaner*

John,

You are right about the taper cleaner vs. the taper reamer. The taper cleaner is less expensive and safer to use in the tapered hole. I happen to have both and find that the reamer works better. However, you need to be careful using it so that you doon't remove metal; only wood or pitch. I simply insert the reamer and give it a couple of light turns by hand. It skims out the waste, leaving the surface clean.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. I picked up a taper reamer at the flea mkt figuring that I would only use it as a last resort. It was too cheap to pass up.


----------

